# How to sharpen my location and messaging API skills?



## rashidalhabsyi (Feb 27, 2009)

How to sharpen my location and messaging API skills?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 27, 2009)

API is old thing no one uses in programming that much unless for older os of win

go for Win32API guide n try to execute or rnd in it


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Wow, you have no idea about API, do you? it's the very core of windows programming. The more abstracted a language is, the less power it offers. So, .NET is highly powerless compared to WIN32API. 

As for ppl not using it, you sir, are highly mistaken. A quick look at MSDN forums can tell you that.

@OP

Browse MSDN, CodeProject, and the WIN32API help file.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 28, 2009)

^
Man get a life

I have been using api for prog even in vb
In past few years 
Not sayin its worthless but it has lot of limits u dono

Actually it changes with platforms


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Mar 1, 2009)

API has no absolutely limits, unlike .net.
If you feel API has its limits, enlighten me 

Of course API changes with platforms! every platform has its own api - linux, windows, osx... thats the point, isnt it? api are the routines required to access the low level functions of a specific platform.

and as for using API with vb... vb makes using them difficult, and you miss out on power. C++/ASM and API are an unbeatable combination.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 1, 2009)

^ tell an win32 api to get processor speed

Not asm code only api function

Ya i have 2 agree that asm n c lang are the ultimate power


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Mar 1, 2009)

RegQueryValueEx from HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\HARDWARE\System\CurrentProcessor\0 for first processor, ..\1 for second and so on.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 1, 2009)

^^he he...thats limited way u know...doesnt give answers on all processor...thats wat i was sayin....i am not sayin it wont give answer but is not finite all the time

infact i dont have the key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\HARDWARE\System\CurrentProcessor  at all....clearly ur method fails...for ur info i am using Win XP SP3 which supports win32api

no one uses api to calculate processor speed....its done with asm language by NOP instruction timing

So...alright u r now enlightened!


----------



## basuki.perkasa (Mar 2, 2009)

rashidalhabsyi said:


> How to sharpen my location and messaging API skills?



Why just location and messaging API skills? Are you working on some specific project? Anyway you can attend the Nokia Code Camp in Jakarta where there will be hands on for java practices including location and messaging skills. Here is where you can register - *www.codecamp.forumnokia-apac.com/


----------



## lilovirus (May 12, 2009)

To improve your programming skills, do coding rather than discussing it.

Make a project that uses messaging services [sms/mms/email/positioning].
put some logic in that, and you are done, you will not need to look into anything else.

you can make tracker program, for tracking mobile/people/devices.

I hope you got the way you should go.

-LiloVirus


----------

